# What do you think of these western saddles?



## hmay (Feb 1, 2016)

I am looking for a western saddle. I will be showing in it, but only locally. I am not a fan of bling overkill. I jump around with which horse I ride, but I mostly ride quarter horse types. What do you think of these? Do you have any other suggestions? I'm not looking to spend more than $1000

Free shipping on Showman Saddles â€“ TexanSaddles.com 

17" Circle Y Park Trail Saddle Looks Good and Comfortable Too | eBay 

HH Saddlery Floral Reining Saddle - Horse.com


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, the circle Y part saddle would be my choice. but, did you see the size? it is a large saddle, if that's what you are looking for. equiv of a 19" English seat.


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

Circle Ys are always nice, and it seems to be the best option here. Showmans are lower-end imports from what I understand, and I've never heard of HH.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Is HH saddles High Horse abbreviated???*
High Horse is another company owned by Circle Y....
High Horse Saddles come with a good tree warranty, decent leather, or many are synthetic...

I do wonder though because there is a difference in reference in the ad of HH and then lower in the description it is H&H...._that difference can go from being decent quality to junk possibly.
Be positive of what it is you are looking at...
_
The Circle Y, just because of the name recognition would be my first choice.
_Saddle is SOLD!!_

Showman....
Well, I will link you to a website I found...
You decide if you think the quality is what you want to have on your horses back..several choices, sizes and descriptions follow...
_Western Saddles, saddle brand Showman

_Personally, with a limited budget like you stated...
Search for gently used tack of good quality, name brand you have instant recognition of.
Having $1,000.00 to spend will buy you a really nice, used saddle you will have for many years, be proud to own and ride in and not need to replace if taken care of for many years to come...
The saying, "You Get What You Pay For" is really true when referencing horse tack and quality...
*Buyer Beware!!*
_:runninghorse2:....
jmo..
_


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am not surprised the Circle Y is sold quickly at that price. Would have been my first choice.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I saw a listing for a Circle Y show saddle...*gorgeous* on Ebay for "asking" $795.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Circle-Y-Show-Saddle-Gold-Edge-Silver-MINT-Lightly-Used-16-/361478053299?hash=item5429c55db3:g:SpoAAOSwoydWqSiq

That link will take you to just Circle Y saddles...some fancier than others, some cleaner than others but all are Circle Y brand.
There were some beauties all at great prices!

Happy Shopping!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Scroll down to #30 on this page: https://corrientesaddleco.com/BARGAIN_DEALS.html

That's the saddle I'm saving up for. Corrientes are good saddles. Built on a wood tree. Tree is made in Mexico, but the saddle is assembled in the US (New Mexico, actually). Called and spoke to their daughter, Paige (which happens to be my name as well). Really nice people.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Scroll down to #30 on this page: https://corrientesaddleco.com/BARGAIN_DEALS.html
> 
> That's the saddle I'm saving up for. Corrientes are good saddles. Built on a wood tree. Tree is made in Mexico, but the saddle is assembled in the US (New Mexico, actually). Called and spoke to their daughter, Paige (which happens to be my name as well). Really nice people.


I have their CSW 427 on order right now, delivery at the end of the month. The wait is killing me!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> I have their CSW 427 on order right now, delivery at the end of the month. The wait is killing me!


I'd love a CSW 404. Debating between the show saddle and that one. Leaning more toward the 404.


----------

